# Doktor Knospe



## Superingo (22. Oktober 2003)

Laß deinen Schwachsinn. Hier bist du fehl am Platz !


----------



## Pete (22. Oktober 2003)

is sinnlos ingo, da hilft nur die ip blocken...ich werd mal schauen...


----------



## Doktor Knospe (22. Oktober 2003)

...versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz...ist doch das anglerboard oder nicht....
oder macht ihr hier das betroffenheitsforum?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

...ich denke mal der Rekord wird heute eingestellt....die Verrückten sterben eben nicht aus :q :q :q :q


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2003)

Dok Knopse, Fischim...

Wer sonst nix zu tun hat!

Toll solche Leute nicht zu kennen!! :e:r


----------



## Superingo (22. Oktober 2003)

Danke Pete, dass Du diesem Gehirntoten die Tastatur abgeschalten hast


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2003)

:q:q:q
Superpete...:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

Alkoho(h)l und Drogen... Danke Pete.....


----------



## Pete (22. Oktober 2003)

und nun ist vorbei mit der schwerenöterei...(frei nach w. busch oder so...)
ingo, ich wars zwar nicht, aber sagen wir mal: das ab hat sich dieses heinis entledigt...


----------



## MichiHH (22. Oktober 2003)

Schönen Dank dafür und gleich einen Glückwunsch zum 2000. an Pete!#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Oktober 2003)

Nu issa Mausetot.#6:q :m


----------



## Dok (22. Oktober 2003)

So nachdem der Herr dumm genug war seine Spuren nicht zu verwischen und wir Ihn zuordnen konnten. Haben wir Ihn gerade bei seinem Provider angezeigt!


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Dok.#6
Solche Kaoten wollen es ja nicht anders.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

....das ist übel, aber selber Schuld ...und ich kann mir ein :q Supergrinsen nicht verkneifen ......


----------



## The_Duke (23. Oktober 2003)

Bei so etwas frage ich mich immer, was die Leute dazu bewegt solche Dinge vom Stapel zu lassen ;+

Aber vermutlich musste ihnen schon als Kind ein Schnitzel um den Hals gebunden werden, damit wenigstens die Hunde mit ihnen gespielt haben :q


----------

